# Measurement Between Roof Rail Mounts



## jww (Apr 22, 2005)

While I am another year away from trading in my 02 Altima, the X-Trail has really grabbed my attention for several reasons which I won't list here. However, I do have a bit of a concern that I need to get some clarity on. I currently have a Thule rack which I mount our car-top box on (Kartite 13 cu ft). Because the roof rails are attached to the car, the rack mounts are set at fixed distances apart. I am concerned that the distance is too long for the corresponding length of my box. Can someone do me a favour by flipping out the mount covers along the roof rails and measure centre-to-centre for me?

Thanks.

An aspiring X-Trail owner-to-be

Cheers. :cheers: 

JWW


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

75 cms exactly.

There's also another X-Trail Roof Rack thread, I've posted some pics there.


----------



## Oreo (Nov 5, 2004)

I too have a Thule rack system, over the years I have collected a number of attachments. Before I purchased my Xtrail I could not find a Thule fit kit, this is because the Xtrail is not sold in the US and are not able to design one. Thule in Europe has a fit kit but it isn't available in North America. What I ended up doing is getting the TK6, which is for the Honda CRV. The TK6 comes with a small rail that you bolt on first. Except the bolts holes are 3.5 inches center to center and the X-Trail mount is 2 1/8 inches center to center. My dealer drilled the holes in the short rail and bolted them on for me. 

You will also need the 430 Tracker II foot pack. My cargo carrier works fine as well, I had to adjust the bracket, although there were predrilled holes where I needed to place the bracket.


Greg



jww said:


> While I am another year away from trading in my 02 Altima, the X-Trail has really grabbed my attention for several reasons which I won't list here. However, I do have a bit of a concern that I need to get some clarity on. I currently have a Thule rack which I mount our car-top box on (Kartite 13 cu ft). Because the roof rails are attached to the car, the rack mounts are set at fixed distances apart. I am concerned that the distance is too long for the corresponding length of my box. Can someone do me a favour by flipping out the mount covers along the roof rails and measure centre-to-centre for me?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ...


----------

